# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  HT amplifiers

## Moondog55

OK 
SO the other threads are now too old to bump. I must have been doing housework or something 
Given that it is now over a year since I last asked what is new in budget HT amplifiers where best buy is concerned
The "freebie" stimulus package is only $750-, what will that buy me this year? 
7.2 Atmos ??
I'll give the old Yamaha to the Evil Step Daughter and as many cheap subwoofers as I can persuade her to take.

----------


## phild01

> OK 
> SO the other threads are now too old to bump. I must have been doing housework or something

   Can be bumped what is the url?

----------


## sol381

You may be pushing it with just $750. If you stick with  yamaha  you`ll be able to get a decent receiver under $1,000. Im partial to marantz. A step above the other 2 and not much more $$$. Denon is good but a bit more expensive, Ive never liked onkyo myself. Not suure about pioneer or sony.

----------


## Moondog55

I have been looking at some of the smaller Denon and personally I am willing to spend a bit more money on top of the stimulus cheque. Also some discontinued models now showing up relatively cheap on eBay but with untidy back panels compared to the Denon https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Pioneer-...53.m1438.l2649 
I do dislike buying from Hardly Normal tho

----------


## sol381

Id go for a previous model as well. Hardly any difference from newer model apart from 1 or 2 specs. just watch the power rating. That pioneer is 135 watt 1 channel driven. Others like marants and NAD might be 80 or 100 watt but all channels driven. Much more power and clarity in the sound. If youre cinema room isnt overly big then that pioneer might suit. Just do a bit of homework first. Might be best going to a dedicated home theatre store.

----------


## Moondog55

https://www.digitalcinema.com.au/har...bluetooth.html
I just got an email offering this particular amplifier for $875- to my door and I am very tempted, the stimulus cheque would cover it

----------


## sol381

Good higher end brand. nice and uncluttered out back. Good power and really good for music streaming if youre into that. HK are generally  really good with music along with NAD. Nice sleek design as well. Could be a winner at that price.

----------


## Moondog55

I talked to Cecile
I just bought that unit, I'd better start running some wires and putting up new stronger speaker brackets

----------


## phild01

Did they just change the price, thought it was less when I last looked https://www.digitalcinema.com.au/har...bluetooth.html

----------


## sol381

You going with full 7.1.2 setup.

----------


## Moondog55

Yes
They changed the website price to reflect the "Special" offer then changed it back after I completed the checkout. I suspect it is just about to be superseded. I'm sure if you wanted one and called the store you would get the same price I just paid. I thought that $850- shipped to Geelong was a fair price and neither Hardly Normal or JB Hi-Fi were prepared to price match that offer as they had none in stock

----------


## fredgassit

What I do is look for an amp or receiver that got pretty good reviews and then wait until its successor comes out. 
Then, like a screaming eagle, I pounce, and get the older model at half the price ( Denon AVR 1911 a few years back).

----------


## Moondog55

That is what I did the first time too. 
I paid half normal retail so I assume it is a run-out model. It seems to have more grunt on tap than the little Yamaha it will replace, a shame the Rotel amp was so lacking in power and no HDMI with the pre-amp

----------

